# Twin Birth



## sadavis24 (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a twin gestation Mom who delivered one twin prematuraly and retained the second twin.  My question is, was the baby we delivered a single birth or a twin birth (for the maternal record), as she was pregnant with twins at time of delivery, however did not deliver both twins.


----------



## BarbSlattery (Jul 17, 2008)

I would code the outcome of the delivery the single liveborn.


----------

